# Angels



## dingle (Apr 9, 2008)

*Two traveling angels*

*Two traveling angels stopped to spend the night**in the home of a wealthy family. **The family was rude and refused to let the angels** stay in the mansion's guest room. Instead the angels were given a small space in the cold basement.*
*As they made their bed on the hard floor, the older angel saw a hole in the wall and repaired it. When the younger angel asked why, the older angel replied, "Things aren't always what they seem" *
*The next night the pair came to rest at the house of a very poor, but very hospitable farmer and his wife. **After sharing what little food they had the couple **let the angels sleep in their bed where they could have a good night's rest.When the sun came up the next morning the angels found the farmer and his wife in tears. Their only cow, whose milk had been their sole income, lay dead in the field. *
*The younger angel was infuriated and asked the older angel how could you have let this happen? *

*The first man had everything, yet you helped him, she accused. The second family had little but was willing to share everything, and you let the cow die. *

*"Things aren't always what they seem," the older angel replied. *

*"When we stayed in the basement of the mansion, I noticed there was gold stored in that hole in the wall. Since the owner was so obsessed with greed and unwilling to share his good fortune, I sealed the *
*wall so he wouldn't find it." *

*"Then last night as we slept in the farmers bed, the angel of death came for his wife. I gave him the cow instead. *

*Things aren't always what they seem." *

*Sometimes that is exactly what happens when things don't turn out the way they should. If you have faith, you just need to trust that every outcome is always to your advantage. You just might not know it until some time later... *

*Some people *
*come into our lives *
*and quickly go.. *



*Some people *
*become friends *
*and stay awhile.... *
*leaving beautiful *
*footp rints on our **hearts... *



*and we are *
*never *
*quite the same *
*because we have *
*made a good *
*friend!! *

*Yesterday is history *
*Tomorrow a mystery. *
*Today is a gift. *
*That's why it's called the present!*


----------



## desertlites (Apr 9, 2008)

how true, thanks


----------



## cowgirl (Apr 9, 2008)

Good one DINGLE....thanks!


----------



## travcoman45 (Apr 9, 2008)

Heard that one before, but still good.  Sometimes ya just don't know why things happen so sit back and have a cool one and let it pass.


----------



## kookie (Apr 11, 2008)

I to have to agree, that is very true........I have seen this one before, but still good reading as it was the first time........


----------



## GaryHibbert (Dec 27, 2013)

Hey Dingle

Nice, very nice.  Seen it before too, but enjoyed reading it again

Gary


----------

